# Rush



## Scaly Fal (Jul 16, 2013)

Holy cow anyone else heard about this Ron Howard movie Rush? It's about Formula 1 drivers in 1971 and it looks amazing! I can't wait to see it!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNfmg3SM1cI


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 17, 2013)

I have and I too can't wait!!

Here's a movie poster:






It focuses on the the rivalry between two Formula-One icons: James Hunt and Niki Lauda.

Here's a pic of the actual heroes:


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 17, 2013)

I thought for a moment that this forum topic would be about the Canadian prog-rock trio of Geddy Lee, Alex Lifeson, and Neil Peart- no such luck. Oh well, Rush the band at least wrote some nice car songs that would be cool on the soundtrack of Rush the movie. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EkXfjyzjkk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djVGhqvl_8A


----------



## Scaly Fal (Jul 17, 2013)

lol Sorry, but I'll listen to more of their songs now that I've heard of them. I love bands like that. I love most all bands actually


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 17, 2013)

I thought this was about the band rush. I am so disappoint... Here is a picture of my lizard giving a disapproving face. 






LOOK AT THE DISAPPOINT 


FUCKING LOOK AT IT


----------



## Lobar (Jul 17, 2013)

I thought this thread was going to be about a malevolent talk radio pundit.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 17, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> FUCKING LOOK AT IT



Christ, it's like the look a conservative father gives his son at his dance recital D:

I echo the sentiments of anyone who hoped for a Rush thread. Go listen to Moving Pictures a few times to get over it.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 19, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Christ, it's like the look a conservative father gives his son at his dance recital D:
> 
> I echo the sentiments of anyone who hoped for a Rush thread. Go listen to Moving Pictures a few times to get over it.



I suppose it is off topic, but what Rush album would you recommend for someone just starting to listen to them? 

They are one of those bands that I've just never given the time to listen to, even though I respect them greatly.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 19, 2013)

Demensa said:


> I suppose it is off topic, but what Rush album would you recommend for someone just starting to listen to them?
> 
> They are one of those bands that I've just never given the time to listen to, even though I respect them greatly.



I would recommend all of them- they are literally that good and you'd be hard-pressed to find a song that was a mistake- maybe "Rivendell" off of Fly by NIght but that's about it. But if you want to know what they sound like, I would buy either "2112" or "Moving Pictures".


----------

